# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Υδραυλικά & Θέρμανση >  Αναζήτηση υδραυλικού

## vasilllis

Υπάρχει κάποιος υδραυλικός με γνώσεις ηλεκτροκόλλησης ;

----------


## xsterg

ολοι οι σωστοι υδραυλικοι γνωριζουν τα βασικα απο ηλεκτροκολληση. ολο και κατι θα χρειαστει να κανουν και σε αυτον τον τομεα. εσυ τι ακριβως θελεις να κανεις?

----------

